
Oxford college provost faces backlash after trying to abolish formal traditions - jackgavigan
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/11/12/oxford-college-provost-faces-backlash-attempting-abolish-formal/
======
aiscapehumanity
The End of Evan- I mean Harry Potter.

